# How would you do on the theory test now??????



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Try this and post your scores guy's,honest scores that is :wink: :lol:

http://www.2pass.co.uk/theorytest.php?test=ukcar

My score :? 

*Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 22 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Didnt have them when I passed in '87.

Oops....

Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 29 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:

1) You should only flash your headlights to other road users?
You answered incorrectly
You answered:
C - To show them you are giving way
The correct answer is:
D - To let them know that you are there
Only flash your headlights to let other road users know that you are there. Do not flash your headlights in an attempt to intimidate other road users.
If another driver flashes his headlights never assume that it is a signal to go. Use your own judgement and proceed carefully.

2) What does this sign mean?

Your answer was correct
B - No Entry

3) You are driving along a country road. 
What should you expect to see coming towards you on YOUR side of the road ?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - Pedestrians
Give pedestrians who are walking at the side of a country road plenty of room when you pass them.

4) You are about to drive but you feel unwell. You should?
Your answer was correct
C - Not drive
You MUST NOT drive under the influence of drugs or medicine. Check the instructions or ask your doctor or pharmacist. Using illegal drugs is highly dangerous. Never take them before driving; the effects are unpredictable.

5) You are driving along the road when you notice this light on the instrument panel is on. What can it mean?

You answered incorrectly
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 2
You answered:
B - The brake fluid is low
The correct answer is:
A - The brake pads may be worn
B - The brake fluid is low
It could also mean that your handbrake is on. If you see this sign on the instrument panel, first check the handbrake. If the handbrake is off then get your vehicle checked out straight away!

6) Blue reflective studs on a motorway indicate an area reserved for?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - Police
Blue reflective studs mark an area where Police vehicles may park.

7) You are towing a small trailer on a busy three-lane motorway. You must :
You answered incorrectly
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 2
You answered:
C - use only the left and centre lanes
The correct answer is:
B - not exceed 60 mph
C - use only the left and centre lanes
You should not use the third lane on a motorway when pulling a trailer or go faster than 60 mph.

8) An emergency vehicle with flashing blue lights is catching you up. What should you do?
Your answer was correct
D - Make room for them to pass, if necessary pull over and stop
If an emergency vehicle approaches using flashing blue lights, headlights and/or sirens, follow these tips to help it to get through safely: Look and listen. Signal your intentions by using your indicators or hand signals. Pull in safely and be aware of pedestrians, cyclists and other vehicles around you. Pull in as far as you can. Leave a gap large enough for the emergency vehicle to get through. Stay alert - more vehicles may be coming. Stay calm.

9) Whilst driving you notice a cyclist riding on the pavement. 
You should:-
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
D - Expect the cyclist to move into the road without warning
Scan the road as you drive. You will then be able to react in good time if necessary.

10) The approach to a pedestrian crossing is usually marked with:-
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - Zig-zag lines
You MUST NOT park on a crossing or in the area covered by the zig-zag lines. You MUST NOT overtake the moving vehicle nearest the crossing or the vehicle nearest the crossing which has stopped to give way to pedestrians.

11) What does this sign mean?

Your answer was correct
B - Queues likely

12) You are at a road junction turning into a minor road.
There are pedestrians crossing the minor road. You should:-
Your answer was correct
C - Give way to the pedestrians who are already crossing
You should not signal to pedestrians as the signal could be misinterpreted by them or other road users

13) Which group of pedestrians may find it difficult to judge the speed of approaching traffic?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
C - young children
In urban areas there is a risk of pedestrians, especially children, stepping unexpectedly into the road. You should drive with the safety of children in mind at a speed suitable for the conditions.

14) What do AMBER studs on the motorway show?
You answered incorrectly
You answered:
D - The slip road off the motorway
The correct answer is:
A - The right hand edge of the carriageway
Amber studs mark the central reservation of a dual carriageway or motorway.

More can be found in Highway Code Rule 111

15) What must you have to park in a disabled space?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - A blue badge
Blue parking badges allow cars carrying people who are registered blind, or people who have severe walking difficulties, to be parked near shops, stations and other facilities.

16) Which of these, if allowed to get low could cause an accident?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
A - Brake fluid level
No Brake fluid, No brakes!

17) What does this sign mean?

Your answer was correct
C - Beware overhead cables
Be extra cautious when driving around these areas

18) If your steering suddenly feels light it is a sign that:-
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
C - The tyres are losing their grip on the road
If the steering feels unresponsive this may indicate ice and your vehicle losing its grip on the road. When travelling on ice, tyres make virtually no noise.

19) Which type of vehicle does this sign apply to?

Your answer was correct
B - High vehicles

20) Your vehicle pulls to one side when you brake. 
What is the most likely cause of the problem ?
You answered incorrectly
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
You answered:
A - Incorrect tyre pressure
The correct answer is:
D - Poorly adjusted brakes
If brakes are not working correctly the vehicle tends to pull to one side.

21) Before reversing, what should you check?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
D - All around
check all around just before you start to turn and be aware that the front of your vehicle will swing out as you turn

22) The extreme right-hand lane of a four-lane motorway should be used:-
Your answer was correct
C - For overtaking
The right-hand lane of a motorway with three or more lanes MUST NOT be used (except in prescribed circumstances) if you are driving

any vehicle drawing a trailer 
a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight over 7.5 tonnes 
a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver.

23) Chains can be fitted to your wheels to help prevent:
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
C - skidding in deep snow
Snow chains can be fitted to your tyres during snowy conditions.

24) This road sign is covered in snow. What is the sign?

Your answer was correct
B - Stop and give way

25) What is the maximum speed for cars towing caravans on a Motorway?
You answered incorrectly
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
You answered:
B - 50 mph
The correct answer is:
C - 60 mph
For cars towing caravans or trailers the maximum speed is 60 mph

26) What does this sign mean?

Your answer was correct
C - Dual carriageway ends
The dual carriageway is about to end.
If you are in the right hand lane move over to the left.

27) It is illegal to drive with tyres that :
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - have a large deep cut in the side wall
Tyres MUST be correctly inflated and be free from certain cuts and other defects.

28) At which of these places are you sometimes allowed to park ?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
C - Where there is a single yellow line
Waiting restrictions indicated by yellow lines apply to the carriageway, pavement and verge. You may stop to load or unload (unless there are also loading restrictions) or while passengers board or alight. Double yellow lines mean no waiting at any time.

29) If you accelerate too harshly your car is likely to skid. What should you do?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - Ease off the gas pedal
Prevention is better than cure, so take precautions to avoid a skid from the start.

30) A two-second gap between you and the car in front is when conditions are?
Your answer was correct
A - Dry
Allow at least a two-second gap between you and the vehicle in front on roads carrying fast traffic. The gap should be at least doubled on wet roads and increased still further on icy roads 
remember, large vehicles and motorcycles need a greater distance to stop

31) If you see this sign at a crossroads and you are going straight on, what should you do?

Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
B - carry on with great care
When the traffic lights are out of order treat the junction like an unmarked crossroad. Be careful, and be prepared to stop, because no one has priority.

32) In which situation should you expect other vehicles to overtake you on either side ?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
A - On a one-way street
Choose the correct lane for your exit as soon as you can. Do not change lanes suddenly. Unless road signs or markings indicate otherwise, you should use 
~the left-hand lane when going left 
~the right-hand lane when going right 
~the most appropriate lane when going straight ahead. Remember - traffic could be passing on both sides.

33) In first aid ABC means?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
A - Airway Breathing Circulation
In the event of an accident, you can do a number of things to help, even if you have had no training. Check out the Highway code for the more help on First Aid on the Road

34) What does this sign mean?

Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
A - You are entering a one-way street
This sign means one way traffic and you can use either side of the road.
Use the lane more convenient.

35) You meet an obstruction on your side of the road. Another vehicle is approaching toward you. What should you do?
Your answer was correct
You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
A - give way to the oncoming vehicle


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> Didnt have them when I passed in '87.


Nor me thats probably why my score is so sh!t :lol: 
Did my test in 1991  you old bugger :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 26 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:

 :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

got to be honest though, Modded cars should get special treatment as we are obviously into our cars more and cyclists and pedestrians can expect zero tolerance from me so dont read into the answers ive given on those scores


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

By the skin of my teeth 

Congratulations you have passed
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 30 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

acme said:


> By the skin of my teeth
> 
> Congratulations you have passed
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 30 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).


How old are you then 21?????? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thehornster said:


> acme said:
> 
> 
> > By the skin of my teeth
> ...


His name is ACME not ACNE Hornster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations you have passed
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 31 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:

when i took mine 3 years ago, i got 35/35 

there's now a hazard awareness test - which is aparently very easy - can anyone find a link to a practice one see how we do on that?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Congratulations you have passed
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 31 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
> Your results are displayed below:
> ...


http://www.2pass.co.uk/theory-test_co_uk.htm


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

31/35! 

"You are travelling on the motorway and are feeling tired. What should you do?

C - complete your journey as quickly as possible " :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

i sat my lgv 4 years ago i passed no probs this time round

Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 26 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:  

And for the lgv test

Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 24 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

one question I had was "how long does your license last for" - this isnt in the big book of questions my gf is studying and its a book of every question they ask on the test!! :x

i suspect i got it wrong. (there wasnt an option for "it should expire when your teeth drop out") why would you need to know anyway - if you have your license, it bl**dy tells you when it expires!!
plus, it would completely depend on the age at which you passed. if someone at 50 passed, surely it wouldnt be valid for 50 years ?! driving at 100 years old???!?! :lol:

the options were 50, 60, 65 or 70 years (i think) - well i just had a look at my license, I got my full license in 2003, and it expires in 2011!!! clever!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congratulations you have passed
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 30 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

phodge said:


> Congratulations you have passed
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 30 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
> Your results are displayed below:


Clever dick!!............erm just noticed your female.....Clever...ermmmmm....thingy! :?  :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Since when do our cars have gas pedals? Of course unless they have been converted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

28 out of 35.

failed on:

-loading stripes restrictions - I drive a BMW 
-the months probation with points after passing and validity period of theory test - so what, that knowledge is gonna make anyone a safer driver
- poorly inflated tyres as well as badly adjusted brakes as couse for car pulling - debatable as to whether brake adjustment is sole cause
- never reverse on the motorway - I disagree strongly, and if there was a major accident with the carriageway I would still , if that seemed best cause, reverse my car off the road and out of trouble in an energency.

But then it's along time ago I passed mt test, and I only cover 30K-40K miles a year. :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Leg said:


> Didnt have them when I passed in '87.
> 
> Oops....
> 
> ...


Err, too much detail methinks! :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

32


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt have them when I passed in '87.
> ...


Yeah takes up a lot of page space :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh and the stopping distances have not been changed since they were originally done in one of these....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> Oh and the stopping distances have not been changed since they were originally done in one of these....


God my parents had one of those bloody things 

In tasteful runny sh!t colour with dark brown velour interior :? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

thehornster said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


You're telling me

:lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Close, but no cigar:



> Sorry, you've not passed this time
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 28 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

30


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations you have passed
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 31 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).

 :-*

Hev x


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Congratulations you have passed
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 31 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).


And I passed my test in 1972


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Congratulations you have passed
> Pass Mark: 30
> Your scored 31 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
> 
> ...


Obviously no "directions" or "signs" questions for you then!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations you have passed
> ...












Hev x :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You stalking me? :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

31 out of 35. 

Has anyone else heard of a Puffin Crossing. :?



> 13) Which type of crossing detects the movements of pedestrians?
> You answered incorrectly
> You gave 1 answers the questions needed 1
> You answered:
> ...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

steveh said:


> 31 out of 35.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of a Puffin Crossing. :?
> 
> ...


There is one in Newcastle between Eldon Square and St James'


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sure have...that's when you rev the engine really hard and the fat bird has to run across really fast to get out of the way...!!!

Pots and kettles anyone??

I'll get my coat..... :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry, you've not passed this time
Pass Mark: 30
Your scored 27 out of a possible 35 (attempted 35).
Your results are displayed below:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

29 out of 35 did any one else think some of the Questions had more than 1 correct answer :?:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

First time i got 26..determined to do better did it again (different questions) and got 30 !!! yeah i passed mum look!! :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 29 out of 35 did any one else think some of the Questions had more than 1 correct answer :?:


Yeah, there were a couple where I thought there were two correct answers but there were also a couple where I thought there were no correct answers. :?


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

I got 29 too, really pleased with that, under the circumstances - i.e.passed my test 24 years ago! Didn't realise the questions change - gonna try again!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

feemcg said:


> passed my test 24 years ago! Didn't realise the questions change - gonna try again!


Did they have the highway code 24 years ago :roll: :roll: only kidding you did better than me


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Bloody hell i thought i would fail. But got 33 out of 35. Was wrong on the Puffin crossing(Never heard of it) And the probation period once you have passed your test.


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Just tried again with different questions - 25! Not doing it again! Whats the Highway Code?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

feemcg said:


> Just tried again with different questions - 25! Not doing it again! Whats the Highway Code?


 :lol:

Don't think many people have driven as many miles as me in the last 12 years(Except other cabbies). So i guess i have picked something up


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just getting my third daughter through her driving test so yet again I am up to speed  ............. still don't understand TOTP's though :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

34

Got one wrong about when are you allowed to stop on a pedestrian crossing.


----------

